# fail2ban not logging to SYSLOG

## Nicias

I think I have fail2ban set up correctly, but it won't log to SYSLOG. As soon as I set logtarget=SYSLOG, logging stops. Any suggestions:

```
#cat /etc/fail2ban/fail2ban.conf

# Fail2Ban configuration file

#

# Author: Cyril Jaquier

#

# $Revision: 629 $

#

[Definition]

# Option:  loglevel

# Notes.:  Set the log level output.

#          1 = ERROR

#          2 = WARN

#          3 = INFO

#          4 = DEBUG

# Values:  NUM  Default:  3

#

loglevel = 4

# Option:  logtarget

# Notes.:  Set the log target. This could be a file, SYSLOG, STDERR or STDOUT.

#          Only one log target can be specified.

# Values:  STDOUT STDERR SYSLOG file  Default:  /var/log/fail2ban.log

#

logtarget = SYSLOG

# Option: socket

# Notes.: Set the socket file. This is used to communicate with the daemon. Do

#         not remove this file when Fail2ban runs. It will not be possible to

#         communicate with the server afterwards.

# Values: FILE  Default:  /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock

#

socket = /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock

```

----------

## gerdesj

What system logger are you using? (there are several available)  

Also, what facility etc does f2b use? 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Nicias

I am using metalog, I don't know what facility fail2ban uses, but it wasn't even reporting on /var/log/everything/. However, I decided not to use fail2ban anyway. I disabled password login anyway, so they can brute force all they want. Without a rsa key, no way in.

----------

## bfx81

FYI I've just issued a bug upstream... https://github.com/fail2ban/fail2ban/issues/141

----------

